# L'uomo che ama



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

(il film)...qualcuno l'ha visto?

mi incuriosisce....!


----------



## Old fischio (29 Ottobre 2008)

*presente..*

visto! a me è piaciuto... da premettere che prima dell'inizio arrivavano commenti maschili del tipo.. questo è un film per uomini "sensibili" ..il mavacac era pronto ad uscire...

visto poi con tutti i crismi.. cioè.. fumato qb, non troppo tardi per non esser colto dal sonno.

bei ritratti interiori, ho individuato tre personaggi principali, lui, il fratello e la collega farmacista..
quest'ultima cinica, sarcastica ma deliziosa allo stesso tempo per sensibilità.. e inoltre dotata di un fine umorismo.. che un paio di volte mi ha fatto sbottare a ridere tra il silenzio gelido delle persone in sala.. per fortuna anche la personcina a fianco a me.. ha sbottato all'unisono.. bella cosa!

bye


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

la collega non è una delle due donne, vero?

Tra l'altro è stato girato nella mia città...!


----------



## Old Confù (29 Ottobre 2008)

No, ma sicuramente andrò a vederlo...ho visto diverse interviste alla Tognazzi e mi sembra in gamba e umile come tipo!!!


----------



## Old fischio (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la collega non è una delle due donne, vero?


assolutamente no, trattasi di Marisa Paredes interprete di parecchi film di Almodovar.. (ecco che l'avevo trovata bella! anche se parecchio invecchiata).. personaggio di gran fascino anche se un po' triste.. (in una scena mi ha ricordato Persa..)



Verena67 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro è stato girato nella mia città...!


che chiulo! effettivamente per il tema a tratti un po' triste, non potevano scegliere location migliore. sorry

ps carino anche il trucchetto cinematografico (che non svelo ovviamente)

buona visione.. e nun voglio responsabilità eh!?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Ottobre 2008)

Fischio guarda che la mia città è fantastica!

E non lo dico solo per affetto!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> (il film)...qualcuno l'ha visto?
> 
> mi incuriosisce....!


 
vai..merita...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

ok, ubbidisco!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

o  ddio...magari lo confondo


----------

